# My bird finds this very interesting.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 28, 2018)

My bird,Kerby finds this morning ritual very interesting. He also likes to watch me eat. I suppose he is thinking what a strange beak I have and where does all that food go? lol


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2018)

So cute!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 28, 2018)

Kerby  Looks like a cute,  interesting pet.  You're  lucky you have  him.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 28, 2018)

*​Bird!*


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello Kerby the cockatiel! :wave:
So cute Ruth.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2018)

Adorable.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2018)

What a Pal, Kerby is!


----------



## Lara (Jul 29, 2018)

Kirby is smiling. He thinks you're the best thing that ever existed. Aren't pets grand!! :love_heart:


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 30, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My bird,Kerby finds this morning ritual very interesting. He also likes to watch me eat. I suppose he is thinking what a strange beak I have and where does all that food go? lolView attachment 54325





"Oi, Hello, Ruthie, when you've finished brushing your dinner all over the place, how about preparing mine, my belly thinks my beak has gone on strike."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2018)

Kerby is such a sweetie Ruth, must be fun having him share your days! :love_heart:


----------

